# 125 ltr tank needs bigger filter



## jay (9 Aug 2008)

Hi all.
Been contemplating what filter will better suit my 27gal tank. Right now its got a Fluval 205 external on it and I know its just not enough grunt to get the water flowing enough.

Was looking to upgrade to a Fluval 305 or even 405 but I always hear about Eheim's being very good, just so many names and codes and model numbers!! Looking at an Ecco, but they look a bit... cheap?
What model would be best for a tank my size?
Want some good flow, but maybe not so much that everything looks windswept.  What sort of lph am i looking for?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Aug 2008)

Have you considered the Tetratec range?  The EX1200 is a great filter.  I have an EX700 and an EX1200 (though I haven't started using it yet).  The EX1200 is rated at 1200lph.

As for Eheims, I'm not very up on their range, but you might want to look at the Professional range.  Look for something rated above 1000lph is your best bet.


----------



## johnny70 (9 Aug 2008)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1767

Eheim Ecco 2236, I have one on my 120ltr Apisto tank, nothing wrong with them

JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Aug 2008)

To get close to 10 times filtration you'll need a 2028.  This is rated at 1050lph.  I use one of these on an 180l tank and it's a little underpowered for my liking.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

i have a fluval 205 and eheim classic 2215, the eheim is better build quality but the fluval is easier to use


----------



## jay (9 Aug 2008)

Yeah I like my Fluval, although I feel you need to change the hosing.
The ribbed  hosing needs regular cleaning.

Eheim 2028 http://www.1st4aquatics.com/eheim-2028-with-sub-pro-media-1309-p.asp]here? 
For a 600ltr tank?!!

Seems a bit much, even by George Farmers standards doesn't it?  
1050lph, Guess its not that bad really is it. I like it.

This is the cheapest I've seen it so far, with media... Anyone know any better?


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Aug 2008)

Honestly it's not too much at all. I really wish I had a slightly better turnover on my tank so I think it'll be fine for yours.  I'm probably going to add a Koralia pump to this tank to supplement the flow as I like how that works on my Juwel tank.


----------



## jay (13 Aug 2008)

Well its done now. Just received a Fluval 405, and its a monster!! Got it for a bit of a bargain from RapidAquatics on ebay.
All seems ok but the top a a son of a gun to seal up.

Made a huge school boy error and forgot to clean it out before changing over so as i turned it on, a plume of cloudy water flew out, did a 30% water change and added a small internal filter with a carbon pouch.

Its rated for 1300 lph and my rummynose love it!!  

Don't think my anubias does though. hehe

Thanks for the input guys.

Love this place


----------



## jay (27 Aug 2008)

Well my 405 is goin on my 4 ft tank soon and I'm leaving the back of it clear so I'll be seeing the hosing.
Do any of you think I'd be able to use the existing Fluval tube connectors on clear hosing?
Think the 16mm clear tubing from AE might work.
Anyone had any experience doing this with a Fluval?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2008)

Any updates on that Fluval? I am in the hunt for a new filter and just spotted these! cheers


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Well my 405 is goin on my 4 ft tank soon and I'm leaving the back of it clear so I'll be seeing the hosing.
> Do any of you think I'd be able to use the existing Fluval tube connectors on clear hosing?
> Think the 16mm clear tubing from AE might work.
> Anyone had any experience doing this with a Fluval?



I know George used a fluval with clear hosing on the tank he did for PFK (English summer) He just used hose reducers (or whatever they are called!) to fit the hose on where needed.


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

Updates? 
Its a beast.
Same old Fluval stuff really, good locking, no leaks around o ring.
I angled the output over to the far corner where the co2 diffuser was and it swept the mist everywhere nicely.
It really pumped the water around my 80cm tank, the tenelus on the foreground looked like it was in a gale!!  

Just waiting to finish sorting out my new 4ft to see how strong it is with the extra length.

bad point: I absolutely HATE the hoses!!! god awful things that ruin any background. Just not sure on what or even if, I can replace them.


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah!! I'll have to check that thread out again, then maybe go and pester the man... unless he peeks in on this.  
Cum to think of it, he probably only needed reducers to fit his glassware. Not my cup of tea at the moment, so I could just see what size clear hosing the good Mr. Farmer used for the Fluval intake/outake valve.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

i am pretty sure the 405 has 16/ 18mm hose.


----------



## Wayney (28 Aug 2008)

I'm using a 405 with AE's 16mm clear tubing, I remember george saying that he used 16-12mm reducers to fit his lily pipes on his 'Englsh Summer' tank


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

So the 16mm tubes good?
I was checking TFF earlier and someone said about using jubilee clips?
This was for connecting a Hydor heater in line with a Fluval vincenza tank, where they have inlet and outlet under the tank


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> jubilee clips?



defo. i connected without them once and i got water everywhere where the glass lilly pipe came away from the tubing. so yes to anything that helps keep a better connection.

mark


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> so yes to anything that helps keep a better connection.
> 
> mark



Can't argue with with that I suppose. Bit ugly but I guess its better than the pond hosing from Fluval.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2008)

you can get little plastic ones i think that dont look so bad


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

B&Q for me then.
Cheers guys.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Aug 2008)

i used cable ties  8)


----------

